# SMS-SVS Advice



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I am kind of a newbe to Sub Eq, I am running a pair of Maggie 1.6's and SVS 20-39CS+ and the Velo. SMS latest ver. software in a 30X12.5X8 Ft. room with the sys. 1/3 way on the long wall (WAF). I measure at ear height at the sweet spot & get everything pretty flat except as I approach the rack the bottom end gets very fat & loud. There is some absorption outside the left * right of the Sys. with Room Tunes & a ASC 1/2 round center stage. Other Equip. Bel Canto amps, Crown K-1, Proceed Pre. Should I measure with Mg 1.6's Off? or a diff. mike placement? Any help would be really appreciated..................Bill


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If I am understanding you correctly, every thing is fine at the sweet spot. 

If that is the case, no need to do anything. Your goal is to get it sounding as good as possible at the sweet spot, since that is where you sit most of the time. It will be expected to not have nearly as good a response in other locations.


----------



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanx Sonnie,
How about multiple miking & averaging the readings does that make much difference?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, REW has an averaging feature that allows you to create a new averaged response from multiple measures and then apply filters to that average... The result is an OK result at all the positions measured, rather than a single sweet spot. That's the beauty of a BFD with its multiple storage slots, is that you can have one set of filters for a sweet spot and another for the larger area.

brucek


----------

